# Xtrail rear wiper failure



## Ian Coppo (Jan 12, 2019)

Is there a rear wiper motor relay on a 2006 xtrail and if so, where


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Look up the thread on repairing your rear wiper motor in the X trail section. It's likely that you can revive yours. The two main issues that affect them are crud and corrosion on the pivot arm where it enters the wiper motor casing, or a broken wire in your rear door loom. If prior to failure your rear wiper was working slowly or was stopping in weird positions, its most likely the first. If it just completely stopped working and had been fine its the wire. My bet is on the first and its worth diying as Nissan wants a pretty penny for a new one.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

https://www.nissanforums.com/x-trail/228001-rear-wiper-issues.html


----------

